# Proof of funds form....



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

So I did the dreaded proof of funds form today, I am with Halifax, they refused to fill out the proof of funds form saying they would have to send it off to head office, however they did print me a letter on letter headed paper, stating how much money I have in my account on this day, they then signed it and dated it and stamped out! Hopefully that will be ok!!

Fingers crossed! now I just got to wait for my police form to come back, my partner received hers back today even though we sent them off at the same time and they received them within half an hour of each other the following day! grrrr!


----------

